# Skyperu... la moderadora mas erotika



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Bueno hago un theard fachionista de la moderadora estrella...    

*Aqui esta en una pose extrafalaria la mas erotika de sus fotos*










*Aqui en una pose mas intelectual*










*y aqui esta su foto mas depravada de todas mirandonos y como el dice "Ojo de Loca no se equivoca"*










Bueno esta es la moderadora mas poseras del foro y un excelente Hahaha bueno es una broma para animar este foro y que + post para incascrapers ojala que no me baneen x esto opps :runaway:


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow! Liquid! Te pasaste! xDD jejejee Que aparezca Skyperu!! xDD

Pobrecito como lo molestamos.. xDDD


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

:bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: 

:runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: 

mmm...... vaya thread para romper el hielo !!! bueno gracias por tu "dedicatoria"........cobayo !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tenia que ser mi clon...jajaja, tienes el mismo color de ojos que yo.


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:
> 
> :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway:
> 
> mmm...... vaya thread para romper el hielo !!! bueno gracias por tu "dedicatoria"........cobayo !


Si!! Lo sabia xDD tan posero que hasta apareció por aqui.. xDDD

Bromas no mas.. xD


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

jajajja si ves que les dije misma Maju


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> jajajja si ves que les dije misma Maju


espejo


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> espejo


Haber dean sus opiniones de una de las mejores moderadoras de SSC... Skyperu tienes enamorado?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> Haber *DEAN* sus opiniones de una de las mejores moderadoras de SSC...* Skyperu tienes enamorada*?



a ver... hay que corregir esa ortografia................

....y no aun no !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que?? Y porque crees que mi clon es gay? Jajajaja.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

hahahaha !!


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

J Block said:


> Que?? Y porque crees que mi clon es gay? Jajajaja.


Nada es imposible... xDD :runaway: (me voy porque si no me banean! xDD)

Bromass..


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Y aqui estan los clones

J block










Y la Streepirela


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> Haber dean sus opiniones de una de las mejores moderadoras de SSC... Skyperu tienes enamorado?



me parece que esta buscando enamorado!


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Que susto.. si estan mas iguales que la imagen de Benedicto XVI con los extraterrestres feos!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

grg1992 said:


> Que susto.. si estan mas iguales que la imagen de Benedicto XVI con los extraterrestres feos!!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

grg1992 said:


> Que susto.. si estan mas iguales que la imagen de Benedicto XVI con los extraterrestres feos!!


OYE que te pasa????? :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

xxx :sleepy:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Que?? Y porque crees que mi clon es gay? Jajajaja.


jejeje la otra ves me propuso una orgia...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

JT 69 said:


> Mua, mua, muaaa!....tus ojos son mas bonitos que Katty..jajajajajaa


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

